# Favorite cheese?



## luvs (Sep 12, 2004)

i like brie, always keep a wedge of brie in the fridge, and all the different sorts of bleu are my second favorites. havarti is pretty good. parmigiano reggiaono is good, too.


----------



## linda gayle (Sep 12, 2004)

*Favorite Cheese*

Mine is Montery Jack, and Velvetta.


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 12, 2004)

Royal Blue Stilton Blue Cheese


----------



## norgeskog (Sep 12, 2004)

*Cheese*

I mostly like all cheese except limberger and gammeløst, you cannot get close to them because of the odor.  But I guess favorites would be Brie, gjetøst, fontina gorgonzola, and sharp cheddar; but then there is jarlsberg, edam, guyere, ahhhh, guess I really do love them all.






   :roll:   GO DUCKS

  :x Ducks did not go last night.  The 20 point spread was in favor but Indiana Hoosiers out played and out maneuvered the DUCKS and we lost 30-24.   Sad day in Eugene, and yes, it rained on first game day the first time in 20 years.  Good croud ~58,000 and no one left in the rain, just donned the yellow rain parks and sat to the end.  GO EUGENEIANS


----------



## Cupcake (Sep 12, 2004)

plain ol' white cheddar, but it has to be wicked wicked wicked extra extra extra extra super super super sharp.


----------



## middie (Sep 12, 2004)

muenster


----------



## mudbug (Sep 12, 2004)

No blues and no goats; otherwise I like 'em all


----------



## norgeskog (Sep 12, 2004)

*Goat Cheese*



			
				mudbug said:
			
		

> No blues and no goats; otherwise I like 'em all



You should try Norwegian Gjetøst.  Gjet is goat, øst is cheese.  It is different from the others on the market.  The whey is carmelized and then all mixed together.  It is a brownish color similar to peanutbutter, and it tastes rather like a pungent peanutbutter.  What we get in the states is half Gjetøst and half cows milk and it is rather mild.  






   :roll:  GO DUCKS


----------



## Juliev (Sep 12, 2004)

I'm with you norgeskog.. I like things that smell good... and that definitely doesn't!!!   :?


----------



## mudbug (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Goat Cheese*



			
				norgeskog said:
			
		

> mudbug said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip, norgeskog.  Maybe I will give it a try if I can find it.


----------



## casserolequeen (Sep 12, 2004)

I love all cheeses, even the stinky kind!


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 12, 2004)

Oh man :!: I am droolin.....I was goi to cook tonight but....forget that :!: I am goi to the cheese shop in up town and get some different cheeses,crackers,and dark beer and/or wine. Cya later.


----------



## Juliev (Sep 12, 2004)




----------



## astro (Sep 12, 2004)

I just love Gorgonzola, but cholestoral says stay away!


----------



## norgeskog (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Goat Cheese*



			
				mudbug said:
			
		

> norgeskog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can find it at most markets in the cheese or perhaps imported cheese department.  It comes in a red box with white and/or black writing, the label is Ski Queen.


----------



## merstarr (Sep 12, 2004)

All types of goat cheese - young, aged, soft, semi-soft/semi-hard, hard,   (some examples are: Chevrion, Boucheron, Humboldt Fog, The Drunken Goat, Pantaleo, and lots more); Swiss gruyere, Amish yogurt cheese with vegetables, certain cheeses that are a mixture of sheep's milk and goat's milk; extra sharp white cheddar, St. André; and last, but not least Parmigiano Reggiano!


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 12, 2004)

Just got back from the store. I got some Stilton,Goat Chhese with garlic and herbs,and Super Sharp Chedder. Eatin it with a bottle of Warres Porto and sesame crackers. Thats dinner tonight.


----------



## luvs (Sep 12, 2004)

sigh, isn't cheese great, you guys?


----------



## luvs (Sep 12, 2004)

Bangbang said:
			
		

> Just got back from the store. I got some Stilton,Goat Chhese with garlic and herbs,and Super Sharp Chedder. Eatin it with a bottle of Warres Porto and sesame crackers. Thats dinner tonight.



not THAT'S my kind of dinner. mmmm-mmm!


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 12, 2004)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> Bangbang said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep its goin down very well. I am on my second glass of Porto.


----------



## GetMeTheBigKnife (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: what's your favorite cheese?*



			
				luvs_food said:
			
		

> i like brie, always keep a wedge of brie in the fridge, and all the different sorts of bleu are my second favorites. havarti is pretty good. parmigiano reggiaono is good, too.



*Luvs Food*...I'm with you in complete partnership.  Perhaps we were separated at birth?


----------



## luvs (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: what's your favorite cheese?*



			
				GetMeTheBigKnife said:
			
		

> luvs_food said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



possible, lol! my TWIN! i have a twin!


----------



## Otter (Sep 12, 2004)

Anything but Parmesan Reggiano (can't spell it, and it reminds me of Mario Batali with the big gut hanging over his apron). I will log in for Hoffman's Smoky Sharp Cheddar.


----------



## MJ (Sep 12, 2004)

Mozzarella, Romano, Asiago, Parmesan, Swiss, aged Swiss (3 year- very nutty), Baby Swiss, Cheddar, sharp Cheddar, aged cheddar (5 year), Bleu,  pepperjack, fresh cheese curds (they squeak when you chomp them) farmers, and... String cheese. And smoked string cheese.


----------



## Juliev (Sep 12, 2004)

I am craving something with cheese.. it's going to have to be with bleu, shredded cheddar, or provolone cheeses (all I have on hand... no, I also have parmesan).  I kinda lost my appetite when I got a whiff of the BBQ going on nextdoor... it's slowly coming back now.. I'll make it my "snack before bedtime."


----------



## MJ (Sep 12, 2004)

Provolone! I knew I forgot something.


----------



## Juliev (Sep 12, 2004)

LOLOL Otter!!    

Awww... be nice..     I must admit though.. he did have a few good dishes on his show.. I love italian food!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 13, 2004)

i have not met a cheese i didn't like!!!!
my regular favs are:
tiperary irish cheddar
extra extra sharp vermont white cheddar (not cabot, yuk)
all types of goat cheese
gorgonzola
bleu cheese
locatelli parmesano reggiano


----------



## Psiguyy (Sep 13, 2004)

I like most all blue cheeses.  

I love parmesan, of course.  

I also happen to like processed American Cheese slices, Velveeta, and Cheeze Whiz.  

I like those little cheese wheels and those little cubes wrapped in foil with the laughing cow.  

Heck, I don't think I've met a cheese that I didn't like.  Cheap.  Expensive.  American.  Imported.  Stinky.  With and without holes.


----------



## Juliev (Sep 13, 2004)

LOL Psi, only stinky one I don't like is limburger.. ughhh.. smells like the bbq that was at the neighbor's last night.. don't know what they were cooking.. but it was bad.

I also love swiss.. great on Reubens and also cuban sammiches!


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 13, 2004)

goat cheese is great


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Sep 13, 2004)

My hubby and I often sit on the patio and eat goat cheese, Stilton, brie and other soft cheeses as well as, muenster, Parmesan and Monchego on Triskets or hard crusted _fresh_  french baguette slices with a glass or two of port wine.   The soft cheeses stay the same but we vary the hard cheeses to try other kinds and it just doesn't get any better.  The Italians have a way of eating Parmesan that is soooooo good.   Slice off small chunks of Parmesan and drizzle them with honey,  then sprinkle with chopped walnuts.  Ohhhhh those Italians.......


----------



## GB (Sep 13, 2004)

I love most cheeses, but really do not like a lot of the soft cheeses. I love hard cheeses like parm regiano and cheddars etc. I also love jarlsberg as that is what I grew up putting on my bagels 

I am willing to try any cheese at least once. I really don't think I could or would want to live without cheese.


----------



## Claire (Sep 13, 2004)

To a true cheese love, this is a tough one.  I'd probably go with Edam and Gouda (not smoked), but .... lord, what a choice.  I love blue, especially if it is a little on the hard side so it goes well in salads or on top of pasta.  I love .... brother!!!  I've only met two I didn't like, limburger and there's one here that I cannot remember the name of (I believe brought here by German immigrants many years ago).  Too smelly to get near, for me.  We try to visit dairy stores in the area (big cheese making area) and buy the stronger cheeses because sadly, many of those who make something besides rubber mozzerella for the pizza industry go out of business fast.  We seek them out and buy their oldest, strongest cheeses, hoping to keep them going with our little efforts!!  The fact is, though, that for grilled cheese sandwiches, macaroni and cheese I love Kraft deli deluxe -- NO INDIVIDUAL WRAPPERS PLEASE, once they do that the flavor is lost, don't ask me why.  But making a choice?  With a salad, chevre.  With pasta, asiago, parm, romano; with ......


----------



## norgeskog (Sep 13, 2004)

*Cheese*

After reading through everyone's favorites I found I left out numerous other cheese that did not come to mind:  havarti, gouda, reggiano, fontina, sharp cheddar, provolone, smoked Benton, really all of the above that has been posted.  Let's have a cheese, wine, grape, crustini tasting party..







  :roll:  GO DUCKS


----------



## bege (Sep 13, 2004)

Fresh Mozzarella.  Yum!!!  And many others.


----------



## southerncook (Sep 13, 2004)

manchego (sp) and quince paste... what an awesome combo. gotta try it. with a nice spanish wine, wow.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Sep 14, 2004)

southerncook said:
			
		

> manchego (sp) and quince paste... what an awesome combo. gotta try it. with a nice spanish wine, wow.


Okay, I've got the Manchego and the Spanish wine, now where do I get the quince paste?


----------



## southerncook (Sep 14, 2004)

I live in a mid size city, and we have a small gourmet market that gets it for me. If you live near a Central market, or Whole foods, they'll have it, but any large city market should be  able to get it for you. It's worth the effort to go online as well, as it is one of the most common Spanish Tapa's, end  to a meal. Good luck! It's also called membrillo. You can get it a chefshop.com.


----------



## Juliev (Sep 14, 2004)

sounds good southerncook.  I would love to go to a real spanish tapas bar one day.  Sampling all kinds of small appetizer-type dishes and drinking wine, sounds like heaven!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 15, 2004)

Though I adore the semi-hard cheeses such as Havarti, Gouda, etc.  I love a good Parmesano-Regiano, a strong, well-ballanced Swiss, and best of all, an artisan Cheddar, aged 4 to 5 years.

I don't care for ripened cheeses such as Camembert, Stilton, etc.

I also love cottage cheese, and for grilled cheese, good old processed Velveeta on a dark rye with caraway seeds.

I don't particualrly care for flavored cheeses.  I like my cheese to taste like what it is.  If I want other flavors, I'll put the cheese between bread with other ingredients.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

